# Hornhecht Tour 2015 Westkapelle



## Weißnixabergroß (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Hornhechtfreunde,
am Montag geht es bis Donnerstag nach Westkapelle zum angeln. War einer die Tage mal da? Wenn ja, wie wars? 

Wenn ich zurück bin gibt's Fotos und einen Bericht.

Bis dann


----------



## Ra.T (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hornhecht Tour 2015 Westkapelle*

Hallo...,
ich war am Wochenende da und die Hornhechte auch.
Der Hornhecht ist aber nicht mein Zielfisch gewesen, hab es nur bei den anderen gesehen.
(Es wurden viele gefangen).

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Weißnixabergroß (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hornhecht Tour 2015 Westkapelle*

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Schlauf (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hornhecht Tour 2015 Westkapelle*

Hi,

ich war jetzt am Wochenende angeln, aber nicht auf Hornhecht. habe einige maßige Klieschen und Schollen gefangen und einen 45er Dorsch. Und noch einiges an "Kleinzeug", dabei war auch ein waschechter Steinbutt (ca. 10 cm), was mich sehr gewundert hat..


----------



## Weißnixabergroß (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hornhecht Tour 2015 Westkapelle*

Die Hornhechte beißen ganz gut hatte gestern 8 und heute 12 Stück. Sind noch bis Donnerstag vor Ort. Fotos gibt's wenn ich zurück bin.


----------



## Elfchen_19 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hornhecht Tour 2015 Westkapelle*

@ Ihr beiden Hübschen



 Klingt doch gut - fangt Euch noch welche und viel Petri weiterhin :m

 Schönen Aufenthalt wünscht herzlich

 das Elfchen - der einen Geb. einfach mal um einen Monat verschoben hat (Sorry, habe ich erst heute morgen bemerkt, dass ich zu doof zum Speichern bin)

 Veel vis en gemak met julie vakantie #h


----------



## Weißnixabergroß (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Hornhecht Tour 2015 Westkapelle*

Hier ein paar Fotos!

https://cloud.web.de/ngcloud/extern...AawEWSRicz0UBMXFvww&loginName=willi.bauholz#_

Urlaubsfazit:
Es war mal wieder super. Wir waren 4 Tage vor Ort. Ich hab meistens bei tiefster Tide geangelt. Hornhechte sind genug an der Küste und Bisse bzw. Fehlbiss hatte ich zu Genüge. Zu kleine Hornis schwimmen wieder. Alle Maßigen liegen jetzt schön kalt im Froster. Montag bis Mittwoch war Sonnenbrand Wetter bei bis zu 22 Grad. Am Donnerstag kam starker  auflandiger Wind dem Angeln in die Quere. Gut das man dann mit der Frau bummeln gehen kann. 

Gesamt Hornis 40 Stück! Alle auf Lachshautstreifen gefangen.
Hab wie immer die Heavy Match 4,45 m mit 45 gr. Wurfgewicht und einer 20 oder 30 gr. Bombarde gearbeitet. Zumindestens bei leichtem Wind und Wellengang. Bei etwas stürmischeren See hab ich mit einer leichten Karpfenrute 2,5 lbs und einem 50 gr. Geeppose  geangelt. Vorfachlänge mindestens 2m, besser aber 2,5-3m. Hakengrösse 8-10 Forellenhaken. Die Guten von Gamakatsu.


Vielleicht geht es im Herbst nochmal los auf alles was an der Brandungsrute beißt. 
Das erste Mal! 

Für Tipps zum Brandungsangeln im Spätsommer bin ich sehr dankbar.


PS: Die Seezunge haben wir uns bei Pannen En  Koeken schmecken lassen.


----------



## Sepp G (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Hornhecht Tour 2015 Westkapelle*

Das hört sich ja nach ein paar schönen Tagen an. Ach ja und natürlich Petri #6. Wir werden von Do-So in Westkapelle zu unserer jährlichen Hornhecht Tour sein. Das Wetter soll ja auch mitspielen ggf. trifft man ja den ein oder anderen am Steg oder Deich. 
Schönes langes Wochenende euch allen, Sepp


----------



## wowa.krohmer (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hornhecht Tour 2015 Westkapelle*



Weißnixabergroß schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Fotos!
> 
> https://cloud.web.de/ngcloud/extern...AawEWSRicz0UBMXFvww&loginName=willi.bauholz#_
> 
> ...




Wo kann man sich denn die lachshaut besorgen ? Und hast du mir paar Tipps für da? Ich fahr am Wochenende total planlos dahin (;


----------



## Ra.T (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Hornhecht Tour 2015 Westkapelle*

Hallo ...,
den Seelachs kriegst du auch gefroren im Angelladen.

Hornhechte beissen aber auch gut auf Seeringler.

Aber jetzt ist die falsche Zeit dafür.

mfg
Ralf


----------

